# Short term rentals JHB



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

We are now counting down for a move to Johannesburg and I need advice on a good short term rental agent. We need to stay somewhere for around a month from end January 2013 until our furniture arrives and we have found a permanent house. It has to be dog friendly so if anyone knows an agent who will help I would appreciate it. We have sent off a few e-mails and not yet had one reply.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

REMAX may have short term rentals or you could check on GUMTREE or do a search for GUEST HOUSE in Johannesburg


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks DannyBoy. Appreciated.


----------



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

check out South African Property : Houses for sale in South Africa : Property24.com this web site combines lots of different agents.
Best to know which area you want to live/how far you want to commute as jo burg and the suburbs is a big place with lots of traffic.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Vince. Thanks for the reply and I will view the website. We have now found a guest house for the first couple / few weeks, as per DannyBoys advice, so the next thing will be the rental of a house for two years. I am lucky that the office will be where I put it so it will be the school (we have a 9 year old) and house which will decide the location. (In that order) I am told that Lonehill is a good area with Crawford College as the school and then there is Dainfern and much further away Irene area near Cornwall Hill school. Never an easy choice but I suppose it is best to select two / three areas and visit. Any advice from anyone will be gratefully received - Mostly on schools in nice areas.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello

I sent you some info from a person who moved to Johannesburg and lives in Dainfern. The blog is very informative.

Please let me know if you didn't receive the info. It was a private message.


----------



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi *****Boy. I have been unable to open it but if it is the lady from the USA (Sine), who has just gone back, I have been following it and it is useful.


----------

